

Scoble's "Building a Company" community on G+ has 3K join in first week - hornbaker
https://plus.google.com/+Scobleizer/posts/VavXYJnWJXW

======
hornbaker
Link above is to the announcement. Here's the link to the community:

<https://plus.google.com/communities/111285810442781953487>

